# Common Core Standards--Yes or NO!



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

Most people don't know that Common Core was stashed under the economic stimulus bill in 2009.  Governors of States--(and while their state legislatures were on their multi-month break) single handily decided to take money from the economic stimulus bill, and in the bargain they would adopt Common Core Standards.  Only a few states opted out of taking the Federal Government money.  Rick Perry of Texas and a few others.

Most people don't know that these new standards are actually LOWER than the majority of school standards. These standards apply to K-12.   Kids today are being tested a whopping 8 weeks out of the year which is ridiculous.  Many are being taught just to pass the test and nothing else.  Kids are frustrated in school by these new standards, and tests, which is going to make the drop-out rate sky-rocket.  Parents all over the country are having a fit about it. * It's a one size fits all education program that leaves out many things.*  Multiplication tables are no longer taught to 3rd graders, yet somehow they're supposed to know how to multiply.  Algebra has gone from being taught in 8th grade, now moved to 9th grade, making it impossible to get higher levels of math, that most universities require.  Literature has gone from Shakespeare to being able to read travel brochures.  This is Common Core.

If you've got 30 minutes, and you're a concerned parent or grandparent, or just want to learn about Common Core, take the time to watch these 1 thru 5 video's that explains it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Common Core is not communistic; any who suggest that need to be investigated for mental illness.

The core standards are developed by each state, not the national government.

The error is the mandated testing days.

Turn the standards over to the school districts and let the teachers develop the coursework.

The outcome will be far better than what it is now.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Watch This Math Teacher Take Almost an Entire Minute Explaining How to Add 9 Plus 6 Using Common Core Math Video TheBlaze.com


----------



## Annie (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> Watch This Math Teacher Take Almost an Entire Minute Explaining How to Add 9 Plus 6 Using Common Core Math Video TheBlaze.com



Math is the major issue with common core, anyone over the age of 25 will have issues with it. Those under, probably are so turned off to education, they wouldn't watch.

The bottom line, regardless of those saying the 'states' have the control, is that the textbook publishers, which are less than 4 if you can figure that out, have politicized the texts in all subjects from math through English.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 4, 2015)

Go back to whatever created the greatest generation, and teach that.  They could read, they could write, they could add, spell, think for themselves, use a compass, pass vocabulary tests, write essays, make change, compete.....

Or go to a country that *is* educating their children and adopt their curriculum.  What we are producing is the butt of jokes like Jay Walking on the Leno show.  We are raising morons.


----------



## Annie (Feb 4, 2015)

Truth is that public education has hit a serious roadblock. The problem is the lack of tracking. Most classes are skewed, high or low, most hitting an 'average' but not all. I've had classes that 90% were brilliant or dolts. Now about the other kids in the class...

Now in a high school with 12 classes of the same subject, the make up of those classes might be skewed or not. In any case today the requirements are that all 12 classes be on the same page and will be tested on the same day. It doesn't matter that the individual teachers realize that it would benefit the students to focus on some key event and delve a bit deeper on that, later extrapolating to other events, nope-the script says to be on this page, this chapter, and give the test on Friday.


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Common Core is not communistic; any who suggest that need to be investigated for mental illness.
> 
> The core standards are developed by each state, not the national government.
> 
> ...




No the standards are NOT developed by each state.  They were sent down from above--(The Federal Government) based on what a couple of administrators developed. 
It 8217 s Official The Feds Control Common Core AFP

The kids are being used as an experiment, and one that is failing quickly.

I agree--the states, especially the school districts should be in charge of their own curriculum.  Untie teachers hands and let them know what THEY do best, which is TEACH. 

Watch the above videos for clarification on what common core is and where it came from.


----------



## initforme (Feb 4, 2015)

Our governor(walker) voted for the common core and was a proponent of it.  Now its no good.  ???


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Common Core is not communistic; any who suggest that need to be investigated for mental illness.
> 
> The core standards are developed by each state, not the national government.
> 
> ...




*The following is a lie.   The standards are developed by each state.  We are eliminating you fuck ups from the GOP for good reason.  You are no good.  *No the standards are NOT developed by each state.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2015)

initforme said:


> Our governor(walker) voted for the common core and was a proponent of it.  Now its no good.  ???


Walker is a fucking commie, yeah?


----------



## initforme (Feb 4, 2015)

I guess he doesn't know.  Which ever way the wind blows


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> The problem is the lack of tracking. ...



I don't think so.


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core is not communistic; any who suggest that need to be investigated for mental illness.
> ...




Do you have a problem with watching videos? The standards are specific, and don't allow states or school districts to alter or change those standards.  This the second time you have made that statement now it's time you back that up with a real link to that claim.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

You keep lying.  The states develop their own programs, not the feds.  You need to use your terms correctly, son, and obviously you are not.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> Watch This Math Teacher Take Almost an Entire Minute Explaining How to Add 9 Plus 6 Using Common Core Math Video TheBlaze.com


Children are to be freed from the tyranny of rote memory.

That is why nobody can spell, and clerks in stores can't make change.

Ever checked out at walmart, handed the cashier $100 and said "Put the difference on my gas card"?

They can't do it, it takes two transactions.

And people want to RAISE minimum wage.


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 5, 2015)

And once again proving the rule that any thread started with the words 'common core' in the title will be replete with lies we have this op


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

The anti core folks will lie in a heart beat, because they are low level concrete learners themselves.

They just don't get it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The anti core folks will lie in a heart beat, because they are low level concrete learners themselves.


Standards for a California Silicon Valley 'burb, and testing for those standards, are not applicable in Cotton Valley, LA, where a hoer is a woman who makes her living in the fields killing weeds.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The anti core folks will lie in a heart beat, because they are low level concrete learners themselves.



Good little BIG GOVERNMENT drone!


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The anti core folks will lie in a heart beat, because they are low level concrete learners themselves.
> ...


just stick with the truth. i know for you if it doesn't come in a cartoon you won't recognize it, but other people should be able to stick to the truth


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Just a little Common Core textbook page....... You wouldn't know the truth unless it had a Swastika attached to it!


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


and the problem is?
common core is also a set of standards - not a textbook publisher


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Bullshit, that's the propaganda speaking, how do you think subversives, like yourself, got to promote your socialist/Communist/Nazi/Fascist/Marxist/Progressive ideas through our school system for the last 60 years?....By strictly your word of mouth to our children?..... Some of us, that have been here long enough to have watched it happen!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 5, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Go back to whatever created the greatest generation, and teach that.  They could read, they could write, they could add, spell, think for themselves, use a compass, pass vocabulary tests, write essays, make change, compete.....
> 
> Or go to a country that *is* educating their children and adopt their curriculum.  What we are producing is the butt of jokes like Jay Walking on the Leno show.  We are raising morons.




Good point.  We should follow whoever is getting the job done!  I say we follow Finland.

Wiki--

*Education in Finland* is an education system with no tuition fees and with fully subsidised meals served to full-time students. The present Finnish education system consists of daycare programs (for babies and toddlers) and a one-year "pre-school" (or kindergarten for six-year-olds); a nine-year compulsory basic comprehensive school(starting at age seven and ending at the age of fifteen); post-compulsory secondary general academic and vocational education; higher education (University and University of Applied Sciences); and adult (lifelong, continuing) education. The Finnish strategy for achieving equality and excellence in education has been based on constructing a publicly funded comprehensive school system without selecting, tracking, or streaming students during their common basic education.

What The U.S. Can Learn From Finland Where School Starts At Age 7 NPR


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 5, 2015)

Besides what Jake states ... Common Core is an attempt to federalize education standards.

While the states do develop their own Programs ... Those programs are administrated, evaluated, and developed by institutions that service the state.
Your state officials are not developing classroom criteria and curriculum ... They don't write the test, evaluate the data or manage the information.
The state's school board votes on what curriculum they choose to use ... And what testing they want to facilitate.

Further attempts by curriculum manufactures are directed at alienating parents from the education of their children.
The questions and methods are designed to circumvent general practices in order to _"further evaluate student knowledge"._
What it results in is parents reading a question from the new curriculum and asking themselves ... _"What the fuck are they asking and why"_.
There is an answer to the question ... And a lot of unnecessary bullshit associated with the question.

The object is to make it harder for parents to understand and assist their children with classwork.
It also sets the parents up to look like stupid bimbos in the eyes of the children.
This gives the child the idea that only the school has people educated enough to know anything and that parents have no ability to understand complex situation.

If you think your state is developing the Common Core standards and material aids (or any state for that matter) ... Look at the copyright and manufacturing data on the title page.
It isn't your state ... Common Core is an attempt to federalize curriculum ... And an attempt to take education and the school beyond what parents can hold accountable.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The anti core folks will lie in a heart beat, because they are low level concrete learners themselves.
> ...



Small, isolated government does not work, only empowers the local entitled.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Vigilante likes his cartoons.  Let him be.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Propaganda?  That race is still a problem and we have to work together?  That it is socialist/Communist/Nazi/ Fascist/Marxist/Progressive propaganda?  You are a fucking loon.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

I disagree in general with BS, and this in particular: "The object is to make it harder for parents to understand and assist their children with classwork.
It also sets the parents up to look like stupid bimbos in the eyes of the children.
This gives the child the idea that only the school has people educated enough to know anything and that parents have no ability to understand complex situation."


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Perhaps others are smart enough to see what YOU, and your subversive friends want... possibly more than anything, as a good drone is a SAFE drone, and will do whatever is commanded of them.... Think people, NO MORE FREEWILL, only group think, and subservience to the government allowed....HISTORY IS REPEATING UNLESS WE DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT, and that will undoubtedly lead to SACRIFICE of the very first order....THINK about it!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Right buddy...sure..you see those kids on our own streets,,not...


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 5, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> If you think your state is developing the Common Core standards and material aids (or any state for that matter) ... Look at the copyright and manufacturing data on the title page.
> It isn't your state ... Common Core is an attempt to federalize curriculum ... And an attempt to take education and the school beyond what parents can hold accountable.
> 
> .


and this is different than Texas and California setting textbook standards for the rest of the country because they are the largest consumers of textbooks how?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I'll bet you didn't think I had the link to this, wrong again...

New Common Core Kid s Book Depicts White Racists Who Wouldn t Vote For Obama Alternative

And you're a slacker Moonbeam, PaintMyShit is blowing you away on the leader board, better get to it!!!!


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Go back to whatever created the greatest generation, and teach that.  They could read, they could write, they could add, spell, think for themselves, use a compass, pass vocabulary tests, write essays, make change, compete.....
> ...


You cannot compare a multi-cultural pluralistic society with a frozen enclave of white people up in the tundra.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Only a fool would come to your conclusion.  Working together is not fascism or communism or whatever.  You want one caste system, your narrow thinking fed down.  No.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Come on Moonbeam, you're smarter than this... we saw the beginnings of this a few years ago....because you don't see it anymore, doesn't mean it doesn't exist, and isn't going as fast as it can without bringing up a dust cloud that someone might actually investigate!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

New Common Core Kid s Book Depicts White Racists Who Wouldn t Vote For Obama Alternative is an alternative reactionary far right loon rag.  Try again.

Are you supporting white racism, Vigilante, because that is what it looks like.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Central planning does not work in economics or education.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The Manchurian Republican, who we have uncovered as a liar and a propagandist, still tries to deflect and lie..... You will never get it Jakeass, that we are on to you!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Feb 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...




Why not?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Normally when using a book as a reference in a story, report or essay, there needs to be a way to show the book as a reference by using the name of the book, the publisher and the date published..This story does none of the proper necessities of writing a story...
The links provided for the source of the story has been redacted and is empty of any original source references or material to expose where they got their info...


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> New Common Core Kid s Book Depicts White Racists Who Wouldn t Vote For Obama Alternative is an alternative reactionary far right loon rag.  Try again.
> 
> Are you supporting white racism, Vigilante, because that is what it looks like.



Yes, white's that saw this mulatto as a RED FLAG and voted against all that he's done to prove we were right for the last 6 years are racist.... Nice DummycRAT talking points from an undercover subversive!.... The forum members can think for themselves, perhaps they don't want their views exposed to the world, but they know who is correct and who is a liar!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Well my young head full of mush, do some research for yourself, there are many links out there, YOU decide, I can only start the ball rolling in here!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

Perhaps this...
Arizona deserves better than Superintendent Huppenthal as their 8220 chief educator 8221


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I tried, seems to be a dead subject...not at the propaganda level, just the original source material..


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





Not sure it has been demonstrated that these books are actual texts in adoption in any state or district.

I retired years ago, and have no idea what lower grade texts look like today.

That said, look at the reading level.

Shit, looks like second grade stuff.

I hope they aren't real.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Perhaps this...
> Arizona deserves better than Superintendent Huppenthal as their 8220 chief educator 8221


Why do they hide the preface when taking pics to prove that the book is actually a text book and who publishes it?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


I home schooled my last child to the 4th grade with a place called Zion Academy,,these books remind me of their lower grade text books, more general than specific, but at a young age that's the style...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Although they only recently captured national attention, the Common Core standards – which lay out what students should know and be able to do by each grade – have been in the works since at least 2008. It all started with former Arizona Gov. Janet Napolitano, who was the 2006-07 chair of the National Governors Association and now leads the University of California system, says Dane Linn, a vice president of the Business Roundtable who oversees its Education and Workforce Committee. 

While serving as chair, Napolitano wrote an initiative for the year, as every past chair had done and as every chair has since. According to Linn, who at the time was serving as director of the NGA's Educational Policy Division, Napolitano's initiative had a strong focus on improving math and science education, as well as the workforce. 
The History of Common Core State Standards - US News


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps this...
> ...



Moonbeam, all my children and geand children, are past this stage, and have the capacity to realize what is propaganda, and truth, yours are not. I suggest you look into it for your child's own good. I can only display what is available on the net, you can go further, such as trying your local library, or call your school system and find out what books are being used, and do a reading of them yourself. If you disagree, fine, if you agree, fine. I only point out what I see and believe, but then again, I'm 100% certain that we are not alone in this universe!


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Texts are now geared to the lowest common denominator, thanks to NO CHILD ALLOWED AHEAD.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Although they only recently captured national attention, the Common Core standards – which lay out what students should know and be able to do by each grade – have been in the works since at least 2008. It all started with former Arizona Gov. Janet Napolitano, who was the 2006-07 chair of the National Governors Association and now leads the University of California system, says Dane Linn, a vice president of the Business Roundtable who oversees its Education and Workforce Committee.
> 
> While serving as chair, Napolitano wrote an initiative for the year, as every past chair had done and as every chair has since. According to Linn, who at the time was serving as director of the NGA's Educational Policy Division, Napolitano's initiative had a strong focus on improving math and science education, as well as the workforce.
> The History of Common Core State Standards - US News



Yes, she does instill confidence in me that she knows exactly what is needed in education!


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Without a title and publisher and some indication where these books are being used, it is hard to put much credence into it.

I have seen some ridiculous texts though, and have been out of the business almost ten years.

Some documentation would be helpful.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Another republican educational program..?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



"The Manchurian Republican, who we have uncovered as a liar and a propagandist" is a flat set of lies.  Vigilante has been caught, exposed and flayed for his far right reactionary anti-American values.

The far right will always be exposed as the enemy of America's youth and future.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Well, RR, here's a link to the many graphics, WITH sources, you can search all these if you care to!

common core textbook lies - Bing Images=


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> New Common Core Kid s Book Depicts White Racists Who Wouldn t Vote For Obama Alternative is an alternative reactionary far right loon rag.  Try again.
> 
> Are you supporting white racism, Vigilante, because that is what it looks like.



When Vigilante writes, "Yes, white's that saw this *mulatto *. . . ", he admits that he is supporting white racism.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



My GOD, sounding more and more like Hitler's minister of propaganda.... But keep it up, people will understand!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

The Arizona Daily Independent mdash Arizona s only independent news source locally owned and operated by Arizonans for Arizonans is nothing more than a far right strawman rag that rants and rants for the far right wing that is jingoistic, homophobic, and racist..

In other words, anti American values is what it pushes.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yes, Bush Brilliance in action.

Public ed got so fuckin' crazy.

The special ed kids, sometimes even the severely retarded and their personal aids, were put into the regular classroom as the bright ones were removed for "Advanced Placement" and/or "Gifted and Talented".

Special ed teachers and supervisors became the Gestapo, and after years of being kept in the back of the school, invaded the classroom.

Every test had to have a "study guide", every test made available to SE in advance, every test had to have an "Answer Bank" for the SE kids.

It was a fuckin' farce.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Yes, Vigilante is sounding like a far right version of "Hitler's minister of propaganda".

Why do you think your candidates got their asses kicked in the primaries.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 5, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > If you think your state is developing the Common Core standards and material aids (or any state for that matter) ... Look at the copyright and manufacturing data on the title page.
> ...



It is different in how it is mandated through federal oversight and what curriculum is required.
The school boards have a choice when selecting text books or any classroom materials without Common Core salesmanship and federal mandates.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

"common core textbook lies - Bing Images"

Bing is not a qualified source: there are no links to the far right propaganda images.  Run along.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante, the board leader, an admitted online paid hack for reactionary far right antiAmerican causes, is stumbling above badly.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



This is the last paragraph from the sourced article:  ↓  ↓  ↓

One reason that bipartisan moment didn’t last for long is that *Obama’s Department of Education began to tie federal funding, though the Reach for the Top grants, to whether states had adopted either the Common Core standards or a state version that was equally robust. That gave the Common Core standards the sheen of being a top-down federal government program—which angered the Republican *base.Jeb Bush Will Face Questions Over Common Core in White House Run


Why I Cannot Support the Common Core Standards Diane Ravitch s blog


Common Core Under Attack from the left and the right:

http://www.brookings.edu/~/media/research/files/papers/2014/03/common%20core%20state%20standards/bleiberg_west_common%20core%20state%20standards.pdf


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Federal "guidelines" are always tied to cash.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Always....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2015)

Always

The answer is not to accept the federal program.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Of course you can. Can we teach a multi-cultural pluralistic society to read,  write, and add?  Of course you can.
Culture has nothing to do with it.  Thinking that is does is why we are where we are today.  Leave culture, and race, touchy feely out of it and teach for God's sake.


----------



## Annie (Feb 5, 2015)

initforme said:


> Our governor(walker) voted for the common core and was a proponent of it.  Now its no good.  ???


If you're referring to Scott Walker, it seems for the most part he was following his predecessor early in first term, since then has shifted. Indeed, seems he has been learning more as time passes:

Scott Walker s shifting position on the Common Core education standards PolitiFact Wisconsin


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Children are to be freed from the tyranny of rote memory....




Nonsense.


----------



## oreo (Feb 5, 2015)

New York officials recently released the results of the state’s 2014 Common Core State Standards-aligned exams. In this post information award-winning Principal Carol Burris of South Side High School  in the Rockville Centre School District, explains what they mean. Burris has been writing about problems with the controversial school reform efforts in her state for some time on this blog. (You can read some of her work here,here, here, here, and here.) She was named New York’s 2013 High School Principal of the Year by the School Administrators Association of New York and the National Association of Secondary School Principals, and in 2010,  tapped as the 2010 New York State Outstanding Educator by the School Administrators Association of New York State.

This time last year, New York State Schools Chancellor Merryl Tisch made a very big promise. Comparing herself to the great Babe Ruth she said:

“He called that shot, and he said, ‘I’m going to hit it there’…A year from now, God willing, if we’re all sitting here, I promise you test scores are going to go up.” A year later, let’s see how the Bambina did.

Curiously, this year it is far more difficult to see where the ball landed. The New York State Education Department did not provide as much detail as they have in the past. For example, in prior years, including the first year of Common Core State Standards-aligned testing, average scores known as means–both statewide and by subgroup—were given. This is important because while proficiency levels are set by the state education commissioner and are thus subject to manipulation, average scores are a good second check on student performance. In other words, even if there is an umpire at home plate, you still need one positioned near first base as well.

This year those mean scores — the “second umpire” — are absent from the report .

When transparency declines, it is rarely accidental. In order to see how average scores may have changed from last year to this year, I computed an estimate based on county data, for which the state still reports these scores.

I chose nine counties with large student populations, including three New York City counties. New York City was featured for its score gains. In addition to the New York City counties (Manhattan, Bronx and Queens), I chose three affluent suburban counties (Nassau, Suffolk and Westchester) and three upstate counties that include cities, suburbs and rural areas (Albany, Monroe and Erie).

English-Language Arts (ELA) scores never left the infield. Although an additional 0.5 percent of students exceeded the cut score that allegedly shows they are proficient in the Common Core standards, average scores on five of the six tested grade levels appear to have declined. The average decline in third-grade ELA scale scores among the nine counties was three points. The fourth-grade average decline was one point, fifth-grade averages dropped three points, the sixth-grade score drop was one point, and seventh-grade average scores dropped four points. The only grade that did not see a decline in average scores was Grade 8—the difference in the means was 0.

The only good news for ELA was that the achievement gap between white and black proficiency rates narrowed a bit. However, a narrower gap, achieved predominantly through lower scores of the higher performing group, is not the strategy of choice. The proficiency rate for white students dropped two points (38 percent), and the proficiency rate for black students went up one point (17 percent).

Although math scores were not a strikeout, they were hardly a home run. Across grade levels 3-7, the average scale point increase was four. There was a drop in eighth-grade scores, but that was most likely due to exemptions granted to students who took algebra. I excluded that drop from the calculation. To put the increase in perspective, given that the average math scale score in the nine districts was 301, it would indicate that students got either one or two more test items correct on this year’s test. A score of 301 is in the Band Level 2, which is below proficient.

Although the New York State Education Department reported that all subgroups had improved proficiency rates in math, they failed to report that increases were uneven. What that means is that achievement gap in math on the Common Core tests may be increasing. The proficiency rates for white students increased by 7 percentage points, but the increase for black students was smaller—5 percent. Forty-five of white students are considered proficient in the math standards as compared with 20 percent of black students. Students who were English proficient had their rate increase by 5 percentage points, but the increase in proficiency for English language learners was only 2 percent. While general education students saw math proficiency increases of 7 percentage points, the increase for the increase for students with disabilities was only 3 percentage points. Mean scores for subgroups of students were not made public this year, so a more detailed analysis is not possible.

The lack of success of the state’s most vulnerable children on tests that are inappropriate measures of learning is breathtaking. The ELA proficiency rate for students with disabilities who are economically disadvantaged is only 4 percent. Seventy-six percent of such students remain in the lowest of the 4 score bands, 1. This is not a small group of students; they comprise 123,233 of New York’s public school children in Grades 3-8. The news was equally bad for the nearly 78,000 English Language learners whose ELA proficiency rate remained stuck at 3 percent.

Ms. Tisch had every reason to expect that scores would rise. The state had spent in excess of $28 million on curriculum. Familiarity with the test alone should have resulted in a bump in the scores. The Regents had turned up the heat on teachers and principals with an accountability system that made their job, in part, dependent on how their students did on the test. The odds were in Bambina’s favor.

However, all of the above could not compensate for tests that were inappropriate measures of the performance of all of New York’s children. Nor could the above compensate for flawed Common Core standards based on assumptions not based on research and sound educational practice.

It is time for Ms. Tisch and the Board of Regents to alter the course, re-examine the Common Core standards and its tests, and courageously stand for the children of New York. The original embrace of the Race to the Top reforms was understandable and forgivable. The continuation of the reforms — despite the mounting evidence of failure — is not. This is not a game of baseball.
What new Common Core test scores really show - The Washington Post


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 5, 2015)

oreo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core is not communistic; any who suggest that need to be investigated for mental illness.
> ...



Read the common core bill.  You obviously haven't.  the states that have adopted it are leading the country in math and english.  The ones like texas are way behind.  The texas Gov looked like a fool on the kelly file the other day being against it.  .


----------



## Annie (Feb 6, 2015)

oreo said:


> New York officials recently released the results of the state’s 2014 Common Core State Standards-aligned exams. In this post information award-winning Principal Carol Burris of South Side High School  in the Rockville Centre School District, explains what they mean. Burris has been writing about problems with the controversial school reform efforts in her state for some time on this blog. (You can read some of her work here,here, here, here, and here.) She was named New York’s 2013 High School Principal of the Year by the School Administrators Association of New York and the National Association of Secondary School Principals, and in 2010,  tapped as the 2010 New York State Outstanding Educator by the School Administrators Association of New York State.
> 
> This time last year, New York State Schools Chancellor Merryl Tisch made a very big promise. Comparing herself to the great Babe Ruth she said:
> 
> ...



Like NCLB, what stands out for me:


The lack of success of the state’s most vulnerable children on tests that are inappropriate measures of learning is breathtaking. *The ELA proficiency rate for students with disabilities who are economically disadvantaged is only 4 percent. Seventy-six percent of such students remain in the lowest of the 4 score bands, 1. This is not a small group of students; they comprise 123,233 of New York’s public school children in Grades 3-8. The news was equally bad for the nearly 78,000 English Language learners whose ELA proficiency rate remained stuck at 3 percent.*

Ms. Tisch had every reason to expect that scores would rise. The state had spent in excess of $28 million on curriculum. Familiarity with the test alone should have resulted in a bump in the scores. The Regents had turned up the heat on teachers and principals with an accountability system that made their job, in part, dependent on how their students did on the test. The odds were in Bambina’s favor.

The lack of success of the state’s most vulnerable children on tests that are inappropriate measures of learning is breathtaking. The ELA proficiency rate for students with disabilities who are economically disadvantaged is only 4 percent. Seventy-six percent of such students remain in the lowest of the 4 score bands, 1. This is not a small group of students; they comprise 123,233 of New York’s public school children in Grades 3-8. The news was equally bad for the nearly 78,000 English Language learners whose ELA proficiency rate remained stuck at 3 percent...[/quote]

With the special needs children, many of them are not academically educable, the fact that the test administrators, indebted to the national administrators, refuse to acknowledge. They can't do 'better.' A kid with dyslexia can be helped to a degree, a child on oxygen and dialysis, not so much. Yes, that happens in schools, even affluent schools. Yes, they need to be tested, problem is they are generally sleeping and their nurse, rightfully, will not let the teacher 'wake them up.' Even when awake, for some reason they just aren't engaged in questions they've never been taught. Who'd have thought. 

The second language learners are going to differ school by school, county by county. It's all about how they approach these kids. Lots depends on the community, whether immersion or using second language as a fall back. Seems in general the wealthier the community, the more immersion is pushed. Not because they are discriminating, but moreso because they are used to 'results.' Sort of the same the community schools did 80 years ago.​


----------



## hortysir (Feb 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core is not communistic; any who suggest that need to be investigated for mental illness.
> ...


You don't even know where you stand on this do you?!


----------



## hortysir (Feb 6, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Explain Florida


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 6, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


There is no federal mandate. Try again.


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 6, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Explain the majority of states that have adopted Common core and are leading the country with it?  More relevant question, don't you think?  Sorry dude.  You are backed into a corner on this.


----------



## hortysir (Feb 6, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


Florida high school grades fall fewer A and B schools


----------



## Politico (Feb 6, 2015)

No.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2015)

hortysir said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Your concern is that you try to understand where you stand.

I know that you do not get that the states develop the standards.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



There is no federal mandate, you bonehead.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 6, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Children are to be freed from the tyranny of rote memory....
> ...


That is what I always said too.

You gotta know something, to build on it.











Today, they try to skip KNOWLEDGE stage.


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Of course *YOU* have a Link to that claim?

Here's one for you--2014 Common Core test scores from New York State.  Of course you'll have to be able to read it and have some reading comprehension skills. The award winning Principle of New York State in 2013, put this together for you.

What new Common Core test scores really show - The Washington Post



.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Some bonehead above said it was communistic; that was disproved.

Some bonehead above said the feds developed how the standards would be evaluated: that was disproved.

Someone said CC states score better in Math and English: that was proved.

Simple.  Don't like it?  Opt out and produce poorly educated students.


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Some bonehead above said it was communistic; that was disproved.
> 
> Some bonehead above said the feds developed how the standards would be evaluated: that was disproved.
> 
> ...




It's not communistic, and no the Feds didn't develop it.  The Feds adopted it, along with the governors of states that wanted some of the stimulus money.

They tried to use what Finland is using without consideration that Finland (an entire country) that is no larger than the state of Colorado, who has a much smaller population than the United States along with much smaller sized class rooms is doing better overall in math and other topics of general education.

In our classes, it's not unusual to see 25 plus kids in one elementary class.  We have parents who don't care, nor have the interest in helping their kids with their homework, which is now a REQUIREMENT if they expect their kids to survive elementary school today.  Many of these parents didn't do well in school themselves.

Then we have the "political correctness" of classes being forced into taking mentally disadvantaged students--(those that are never going to be able to keep up) in classrooms that puts the entire class in constant disruption.  There is no way a teacher can teach the class in this type of environment.

I went to my grandson's 1st grade class, to volunteer to help the reading session, and it reminded me of being in a monkey cage at the zoo.   The class was so big, you had the good students, along with other students that were held back and who wouldn't sit still, and even refused to read, in the same class.  When he hit 3rd grade, my daughter asked the math teacher what homework he needed to make up--as he was sick for a couple of days, he emailed her back and told her to get the information from another 3rd grade student.  That was the last straw for her and she moved him into a much less populated school, and he is doing great there.

If you have a kid in elementary school today, and you're not watching what is going on and are not spending one hour a night helping out with homework, you can expect your child to be left so far behind by 4th grade, they'll never catch up.

In my day, we did not have mentally disadvantaged students in our class, and we had A,B,C group type classes.  If you were an excellent student you were in C math, English and science classes, B was for average students, and A were the lower end class--(those that needed more help.)  EVERYTHING has changed since then.


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 6, 2015)

oreo said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Texas Governor Goes Toe To Toe With Former Secretary Of Education On Common Core Tatumba.com


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Oreo makes a shallow and specious argument against Finland's education system and that somehow it won't work here.  Nonsense.


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oreo makes a shallow and specious argument against Finland's education system and that somehow it won't work here.  Nonsense.




It's not working here, and that's the problem.   A little reading comprehension will help you out.  This 2014 test score study comes from the highest rated Principle in the state of New York, who actually was awarded that title in 2013.
What new Common Core test scores really show - The Washington Post

*Common Core IS NOT a political issue, *as both democrat and republicans supported it.  Don't treat it as political.

This is about the kids that are in our educational system and nothing else.

Since you're mainly on this board to put on one liners--you show me some Common Core test Scores with links that would impress me.  _And I don't want to see any stupid charts that could be made up by anyone._


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 6, 2015)

oreo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Oreo makes a shallow and specious argument against Finland's education system and that somehow it won't work here.  Nonsense.
> ...



only NY?  I'm nt surprised about NY.  It's a liberal state with bad teachers.


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




It's not just New York, in my state of Colorado we are having problems with Common Core.  In fact, Douglas County is having a fit over it.  They're standards were actually higher than Common Core's and I believe our state legislature is willing to see those standards, and adopt a policy that if school districts have higher standards (that were actually working in the past)--that they can do away with the Common Core.

"In their list of grievances against the Common Core, the school board members stated that the Common Core is not appropriate for Douglas County because the district’s current Guaranteed and Viable Curriculum (GVC) is “more rigorous, more thorough, and more directly tailored to the needs of Douglas County students” than the Common Core national standards."
Colorado School District Rejects Common Core National Standards


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 6, 2015)

oreo said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Common core raises national standards if the state will accept them and raises student progress, and if a district feels they can up their standards then let them if their students can handle it.  That doesn't mean common core is bad it's actually great for the country as a whole and forces the bad districts to do better. That's good for our country in Math and English. I don't see a problem.


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...



According to the Common Core national testing which includes upper income districts, it's failing.  It's been failing since it was initiated or for the last 4 years.    We have students in school that can barely speak English let alone read it or understand it, that are given these tests which bring the scoring system down.  We have mentally challenged kids, those with Downe syndrome or that are severely autistic, in the same classroom with normal students.  All of these kids are bunched together and we expect teachers to be able to teach in this enviroment? When the tests scores come in low, who do most people blame?  The teacher.  There are actually proposals out there to tie in a teachers pay scale according to the test scores, which invites fraud.  What about the good teacher that has more of a share of mentally challenged or more kids in her class where parental help and guidance is non existent.  What about the teacher who is desperately trying to teach 2nd grade math, but has a few students in that class, that can't read English?

This is what happens when the Federal Government meddles in state and local issues.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Oreo, common core is not going away, it is supported by both parties, so forget it, hmm


----------



## initforme (Feb 6, 2015)

Perhaps American pride takes a step waaaaay back and we adopt the Finnish model.  Or we can assume that some people should be working lower wage jobs and accept that... which is a version of pure slavery.


----------



## initforme (Feb 6, 2015)

We don't want or need factory workers and those jobs are best left for those employers having a very very very hard time filling those useless positions.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 6, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...




Then you were right.


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oreo, common core is not going away, it is supported by both parties, so forget it, hmm




I think state legislatures around the country, you know those that are worried about keeping their JOBS are more than a little concerned about Common Core, and are feeling the heat.

I know this is a hot button issue within the Colorado State legislature right now.  Douglas County is challenging it, because their standards were higher than common core.
Colorado School District Rejects Common Core National Standards


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

initforme said:


> Perhaps American pride takes a step waaaaay back and we adopt the Finnish model.  Or we can assume that some people should be working lower wage jobs and accept that... which is a version of pure slavery.




Good grief, Common Core is the Finnish model.


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

initforme said:


> We don't want or need factory workers and those jobs are best left for those employers having a very very very hard time filling those useless positions.



Not everyone comes out of the same mold, everyone is an individual.  There are lower wage workers, there always has been, there always will be.  No amount of education will ever change that.  You can lead a horse to water, but you'll never make them drink it.  That's the same with education.

Didn't you hear? Most of our factory jobs have been outsourced to foreign countries, and our former factory workers want those jobs BACK, along with millions of other Americans.  Not everyone is designed to sit at a desk all day staring at a computer.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Feb 6, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> I disagree in general with BS, and this in particular: "The object is to make it harder for parents to understand and assist their children with classwork.
> It also sets the parents up to look like stupid bimbos in the eyes of the children.
> This gives the child the idea that only the school has people educated enough to know anything and that parents have no ability to understand complex situation."



One of my clients is a dedicated and involved father, a chemical engineer. He brings his 3rd grade son to me 2 nights a week and sits in the lobby with his youngest son while we help the 3rd grader with his math homework. I go to the parent teacher conferences because it has become too frustrating for Dad. When dad helped his son with homework and studying, the child made C's and D's because he did not get credit for arriving at the correct answer without "ribbon modeling" or other nonsense. There is too much theorizing at the primary levels.

At the primary grades, we need to instill a love for learning. Instead, children are being held back in kindergarten, first graders have shut down completely and the kids feel like they are stupid.

I believe we should have a national standard. I also believe we have screwed this up royally K-3. When a practicing engineer cannot teach multiplication because "that's not the method we use," we have a problem. 

It does make the child believe his 3rd grade teacher is better at math than his engineer father. His 3rd grade teacher doesn't even know the first digit of pi, but she trumps Dad.

I'm in the industry. Changes need to be made, and we need to move faster than we did with "No Child Left Behind." Over half of my students are 2nd and 3rd graders, and we are preK through ACT/SAT. Dedicated parents are spending $50+ per hour for homework because they can't help their kids themselves. I feel for those who can't afford it.


----------



## oreo (Feb 6, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree in general with BS, and this in particular: "The object is to make it harder for parents to understand and assist their children with classwork.
> ...




I hear that from lots of elementary school teachers.  You know when good students are crying over 3rd grade math problems--there's a real problem.  They're young they get frustrated easily--and I imagine the drop out rate is going to skyrocket as this way of teaching and testing goes forward.  That's why it needs to be stopped.

Here is an example of a 3rd grade common core math problem.  The below is what my 3rd grade grandson brought home for homework. Keep in mind that he was just learning how to multiply the day before, and they hadn't got into division as yet.  There was never any teaching of fractions, yet he was supposed to figure this out and color in the spaces.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 7, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Get culture, race and touchy feely out of the text and maybe we could teach.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 7, 2015)

I


Unkotare said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Children are to be freed from the tyranny of rote memory....
> ...


I know it is nonsense, you know it is nonsense, teachers know it is nonsense, but "educators" don't get it.


----------



## oreo (Feb 7, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> I
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> ...




If you've got kids or grand kids in elementary school you can do something about it. 
*
You can call or write your state legislatures (whomever your representative is) and raise holy hell about this.  *That is what you can do.  You can sign petitions to stop the Common Core, you can go to your PTA'S, there's lots of things you can do.  _Doing nothing is no excuse.   _These are your kids, they are the future of this country, and they need to be the best they can be.

The way they teach 3rd grade math is ridiculous.  They will spend a day on simple math multiplying 2 x 2, the next day they'll go back to adding and subtracting, then without any teaching of division, they'll jump into fractions.  Multiplication tables are not taught in school anymore.  If they can prove that 2 x 2 equals 5 then that's a right answer.

This the 1st time my 3rd grade grandson ever saw a fraction and this is the homework they gave him to do.  See if you can figure it out?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't see any shaded parts.

Meanwhile, American children cannot be safe in school until the federals butt out of education entirely.  The very instant local school boards let even their state start putting money into schools the door was open to Hitler or Stalin mandatory indoctrination.

What's next, an Obama Youth Movement?

It's coming but not as quickly as some might think.  The proponents are still arguing whether the uniform shirt colour will be.  They've narrowed it down, though, to Black, Brown or Red.  But all agree on khaki shorts for all three genders.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 7, 2015)

NO, to Obama-Core!


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 7, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree in general with BS, and this in particular: "The object is to make it harder for parents to understand and assist their children with classwork.
> ...



Common Core is based on a lot of good intentions, but it has become a cluster-you-know-what.  Many of the so called new methods used in math with comon core (CC) in the lower grades are intended to gives students the background and understanding to be ready learn more advanced concepts in the more advanced grades.  For example, learning that 9+6 is the same as 9+1+5 may help students later on when they learn the distributive property in algebra.  That being said, the road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 7, 2015)

oreo said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


That actually looks like a good math sheet except the figures don't have the appropriate parts shaded to correspond to the fractions to the right.


----------



## oreo (Feb 7, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Of course it's good math, but there is no excuse for giving it to 3rd graders as homework when they haven't even gotten through multiplication or division yet, and never saw or understand the concept of fractions.  Let alone that this paper wasn't even produced correctly.

I presume the teacher had another common core math test coming up in a few days and just winged it.  Our elementary students are being tested 8 weeks out of every year.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 8, 2015)

oreo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Had the paper been produced correctly, it would had been fine to give to third graders.  No multiplication of division calculations were involved.  I'm not here defending comon core, however many problems have nothing to do with common core.


----------



## oreo (Feb 8, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Maybe you have found a new way to do fractions without learning how to divide first? Maybe you should inform Common Core how you managed that so they can put it on their next test?--LOL

BTW--you might want to see what the AWARD winning Best Principle in New York State had to say about the 2014 Common Core Test Results.
What new Common Core test scores really show - The Washington Post


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 8, 2015)

oreo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


This particular worksheet only requires the student to recognize the fraction represented by the shaded picture.  For example, number 1 on the worksheet has a circle divided into 4 equal sized parts.  The student does not need to know how to do long division to recognize this.  If one of the four parts of the circle were shaded, then picture number 1 would match with 1/4 on the right side of the paper.  The students should be taught that the bottom number in the fraction is called the denominator which represents the number of equal sized parts of each picture.  They should also be taught that the top number is called the number is called the numerator which represents the number of equal sized parts of the picture which are shaded.   If a student can count then he can do this.  Young Forrest Gump would had been able to do this worksheet had the pictures been shaded properly.

After this lesson a student should know that 3 slices of a pizza that is cut into 8 equal size slices is  three eighths of pizza.  (Most third graders would probably know this before the lesson).  Now, what is so difficult or inappropriate about this?  The only issue we have here is that the pictures did not show the shaded parts, a very simple thing to fix.

This could have been simply a technical glitch with the printing of the worksheets.  Perhaps the color used to shade the pictures with a computer didn't print on a black and white printer.


----------



## oreo (Feb 8, 2015)

Dominos pizza doesn't teach math to elementary school children, our schools do.

 There is a process commonly referred to as addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division of WHOLE numbers, and then the concept moves into less than whole numbers, which are fractions.  In order to understand and work with fractions the four cornerstones of math must be LEARNED first.

You can't skip multiplication or division and expect a 3rd grader to be able to grasp the concept of something that is (less) than 1.  Nor can you be able to expect them to multiple or divide 2/3 x 3/4.

Furthermore you didn't read the 2014 test score link, because that sums up fairly well that Common Core is failing our students.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 8, 2015)

oreo said:


> Dominos pizza doesn't teach math to elementary school children, our schools do.
> 
> There is a process commonly referred to as addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division of WHOLE numbers, and then the concept moves into less than whole numbers, which are fractions.  In order to understand and work with fractions the four cornerstones of math must be LEARNED first.
> 
> ...


If you don't think that a third grader can understand the difference between half a pizza and a whole pizza or even one fourth of a pizza, then I am wasting my time responding to you further.   Also, worksheets like that one ( but correctly shaded) have been in use well before common core.


----------



## oreo (Feb 10, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Dominos pizza doesn't teach math to elementary school children, our schools do.
> ...




Unfortunately, math is not just looking at things, and making a quess as to what 2/3 of an 8 slice pizza is.  In fact JOE why don't you show us, as it states on the homework assignment paper, how you come to a conclusion of what or how many slices EXACTLY, 2/3's of and 8 slice pizza is.

 Next I want to how you were able to do that without knowing how to multiply or divide as yet? If you expect a 3rd grade student to do it without knowing how to multiply and or divide fractions, then I expect you do the same.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 10, 2015)

oreo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


For some reason unknown to me you seem to think students should know extensively about fractions just from this worksheet which is simply an introduction to fractions.  I explained in post # 114 what students need to know to do the work sheet.  Knowing how much 2/3 of a 8 slice pizza is not required for that particular assignment.  Knowing how much 2 slices of a three slice pizza is what is required.  Students that do this assignment will also not know how to do advanced calculus which is a part of math.  But they can recognize that two slices of a three slice pizza is 2/3 because the pizza is already physically divided into 3 slices.


----------



## ogibillm (Feb 10, 2015)

oreo said:


> Of course it's good math, but there is no excuse for giving it to 3rd graders as homework when they haven't even gotten through multiplication or division yet, and never saw or understand the concept of fractions.  Let alone that this paper wasn't even produced correctly.


 that seems unlikely.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 10, 2015)

Oreo!  Here is a similar worksheet in which the shapes are properly shaded. Do you have any issues with it?  Looks pretty easy to me.  Even a third grader could do it.  Do I need to explain the correct answers to you?  Knowing how to do multiplying and dividing calculations are not required here.  That is not to say that multiplying, dividing and more advanced concepts about fractions should not be taught.  There is plenty of time for that.

  Worksheets like this have been in use for decades, well before common core was invented.  As I said in earlier posts, I'm not trying to defend common core because common cord has many problems.  However, this particular type of fractions worksheet isn't one of those problems.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 10, 2015)

oreo said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



From rereading you post, I beleive I know how you grandson was supposed to complete this assignment and possibly what the confusion was all about.  Notice the instruction on the worksheet is to match the picture with the proper fraction, not to shade the picture.  From the last statement in your quoted post above, it seems like the teacher improvised the instructions because the pictures were not shaded as they were suppose to be.  It seems like the improvised instruction was to look at a fraction on the right side of the page and to shade a picture on the left side of the page and match them up by drawing a line like matching is normally done.  For example, the second fraction to the right is 1/8.  This means that it would be matched with either picture #4 or #5 because each of those pictures have 8 equal sized sections.  So drawing a line from picture # 4 and shading in one section in picture number 4 would have resulted in correctly matching 1/8 with a properly shaded picture.  If you were trying to shade picture number 2 which has three sections  to go with the fraction 1/8, I understand why you may have been frustrated with the worksheet.

Also, you state that there was never any teaching of fractions.  Evidently, since your grandson had this worksheet for homework, this topic was most likely covered in class.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 10, 2015)

This begins to smell like somebody made a poor (probably copyright violating) photocopy of the actual test and passed it out to avoid paying.


----------



## oreo (Feb 10, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's good math, but there is no excuse for giving it to 3rd graders as homework when they haven't even gotten through multiplication or division yet, and never saw or understand the concept of fractions.  Let alone that this paper wasn't even produced correctly.
> ...




I saw it happen on my 3rd grade grandsons math homework.  People who don't have kids or grandkids that they don't help with their homework wouldn't know it.  Common Core has been in effect since 2010 and there's tons of complaints about it, this is just one example.


----------



## oreo (Feb 10, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



If you'll look closely, at the bottom of the page it asks the student, to explain how they came to their conclusions. That's a math equation that they're asking for, when they don't know yet how to add, subtract, multiply or divide fractions.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 11, 2015)

oreo said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Read post 114.  I explained it without adding, subtracting, multiplying or dividing fractions.


----------



## oreo (Feb 11, 2015)

I understand what you're stating, but I still don't know how you justify going from multiplication of whole numbers the day before, to moving into fractions, and then the next day going back to adding and subtracting whole numbers, and skipping over division all together.  This is what is going on in many elementary schools across the country.  *It's leaving kids and their parents in a state of complete frustration.  *We have good students learning to *hate math* because of it.  When they hate school, they tend to drop out at 16 years old.  Kids are being tested 8 weeks out of every school year.  That's ridiculous.  Teachers are teaching to the test, depending on what test is coming up next.  If it's FRACTIONS they're going to send homework home, even though these kids are no where close to knowing what is going on in an effort to get them to pass a test.

"In a talk for education journalists, William Schmidt, a researcher and education professor at Michigan State University, laid out what he sees as the four major problems with how the common-core math standards are being implemented.

As we've written in _Education Week_, Schmidt's recent research has focused on publisher's claims that their instructional materials are aligned with the Common Core State Standards, which he has called largely a "sham."

In the 8-minute presentation, given May 19 at the Education Writers Association's conference in Nashville, Tenn., (which I only recently discovered went up on the Web, and have posted below), Schmidt offers a succint diagnosis of what's going wrong with implementation of the math standards around the country. His critique is not about the standards themselves, but about how they're trickling down to classrooms.

Here's what he said.

*1) Instructional time is not well-allocated.* Teachers are spending too much time on some topics and not enough on others. For example, his research shows that 3rd and 4th grade teachers are allocating about half the time on fractions that experts say the common standards necessitate.

*2) Teacher knowledge is "not where it needs to be."* Schmidt found that just half of middle school teachers self-reported that they're prepared to teach linear equations, "the dominant theme in those grades." And less than 40 percent of 4th and 5th grade teachers say they're ready to teach "number sets and concepts," which he says is the background for the all-important topic of fractions.

*3) Teacher preparation is below par internationally. *In looking at the highest-performing teacher-preparation programs outside the U.S., his research team found there were nine courses most of those teachers took. Yet just one-third of pre-service teachers in the U.S. take equivalent courses. At the bottom-performing U.S. preparation programs, that percentage goes down to 10 he said.

*4) Textbooks don't cover the standards. *In examining one popular (but unnamed) math textbook series, he found that 30 percent of the common-core standards were not being covered. (Also, see his previous research.)

The first two "problems" could potentially be ameliorated with better professional development. As a survey from the Education Week Research Center recently found, half of teachers say they have not gotten high-quality training on the new standards.

To me, no. 3 is not necessarily a common-core specific issue—and, in fact, as backlash to theNCTQ teacher-preparation evaluation illustrated, there's really no agreement yet on what makes a prep program good or bad.

As for no. 4, more groups, including the upcoming EdReports.org, are getting into the business of evaluating textbook alignment."
Researcher Diagnoses Four Problems With Common-Core Math Implementation - Curriculum Matters - Education Week

Now if you don't have kids or grand-kids that you're helping out with homework, I don't expect you to understand what I am saying.  But I have certainly given you enough links now, to support what I am saying.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2015)

oreo said:


> Most people don't know that Common Core was stashed under the economic stimulus bill in 2009.  Governors of States--(and while their state legislatures were on their multi-month break) single handily decided to take money from the economic stimulus bill, and in the bargain they would adopt Common Core Standards.  Only a few states opted out of taking the Federal Government money.  Rick Perry of Texas and a few others.
> 
> Most people don't know that these new standards are actually LOWER than the majority of school standards. These standards apply to K-12.   Kids today are being tested a whopping 8 weeks out of the year which is ridiculous.  Many are being taught just to pass the test and nothing else.  Kids are frustrated in school by these new standards, and tests, which is going to make the drop-out rate sky-rocket.  Parents all over the country are having a fit about it. * It's a one size fits all education program that leaves out many things.*  Multiplication tables are no longer taught to 3rd graders, yet somehow they're supposed to know how to multiply.  Algebra has gone from being taught in 8th grade, now moved to 9th grade, making it impossible to get higher levels of math, that most universities require.  Literature has gone from Shakespeare to being able to read travel brochures.  This is Common Core.
> 
> If you've got 30 minutes, and you're a concerned parent or grandparent, or just want to learn about Common Core, take the time to watch these 1 thru 5 video's that explains it.



Is a difference between recitation and problem-solving. Current emphasis is on recitation - studying material you'll be tested on later. But problem-solving is more dynamic and useful. As in a war with how they say all plans fall apart once the first bullet is fired. If all you have is responses to given tactics, but your enemy uses combinations which don't fall into a neat category you're gonna lose. Have to be able to think dynamicly and change plans on the fly. So why we don't teach kids how to do that instead of just recite static answers to known questions is beyond me. 

Sensibly, we should look at the best 3 performing countries' k-12 education systems and do that.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2015)

But of course it's not just how education works or what gets taught. It's cultural more than anything else. As long as everything in our culture says celebrity and sports are the most desireable occupations studying hard in school wont get done. Until academia and science are as 'sexy' as pro-sports and what celebrity ABC is doing today, no one's gonna buckle down to study. 

Secondly, if college means going into lifelong debt to attend, no one's gonna go, and even more aren't gonna bother studying hard in k-12 if they udnerstand college is unaffordable anyway. 

Want better school performance, and more smart citizens, make higher education free, or virtually so, and deemphasize sports while emphasizing more academics. Everything in US culture is more or less opposite to how it should be. We overvalue war and nationalism while undervalue peace. We overvalue celebrity and sports performance, and undervalue intelligence, creativity, and the arts.

Becomming a musician shouldn't be about becomming rich but creating something beautiful for the enjoyment of others. Being good at sports too shouldn't be about getting rich if the tradeoff is brain damage and addiction to painkillers for the rest of your life. Everything good and worthwhile is embarassingly undervalued in the US. Everything bad and horrible is among the most desired things.


----------



## oreo (Feb 11, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Most people don't know that Common Core was stashed under the economic stimulus bill in 2009.  Governors of States--(and while their state legislatures were on their multi-month break) single handily decided to take money from the economic stimulus bill, and in the bargain they would adopt Common Core Standards.  Only a few states opted out of taking the Federal Government money.  Rick Perry of Texas and a few others.
> ...



Common is just that.  We're trying to take Finland a very small county about the size of Colorado and do a one size fits all according to them--and impose it as the new standard.  The problem is, it's failing here and it has been for the last four years.  And many school districts already had higher standards than Common Core and are now having to deal with that.

What new Common Core test scores really show - The Washington Post
Colorado School District Rejects Common Core National Standards


----------



## oreo (Feb 11, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> But of course it's not just how education works or what gets taught. It's cultural more than anything else. As long as everything in our culture says celebrity and sports are the most desireable occupations studying hard in school wont get done. Until academia and science are as 'sexy' as pro-sports and what celebrity ABC is doing today, no one's gonna buckle down to study.
> 
> Secondly, if college means going into lifelong debt to attend, no one's gonna go, and even more aren't gonna bother studying hard in k-12 if they udnerstand college is unaffordable anyway.
> 
> ...




Nothing is FREE.  Taxpayers would be paying the bill for higher education.  We are currently 18 trillion in debt, with another 87 trillion in unfunded liabilities, due to baby boomers retiring into Social Security and Medicare at a rate of 10K daily.  This rate will continue for the next 15 years.

Here is what 1 trillion dollars looks like.  These are $100.00 bills stacked together on pallets.  Multiply the chart by 18 to get current debt, then another 87 to see the on coming train wreck.






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2015)

oreo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > But of course it's not just how education works or what gets taught. It's cultural more than anything else. As long as everything in our culture says celebrity and sports are the most desireable occupations studying hard in school wont get done. Until academia and science are as 'sexy' as pro-sports and what celebrity ABC is doing today, no one's gonna buckle down to study.
> ...



18 or 1 trillion in debt doesn't matter, nor does 18 or 180. Couldn't pay off a single trillion dollars nevermind more. 

US has ensured its own inevitable collapse because of its debt. It's gonna happen. Only question is when. Trying to make poltiical points out of bringing up the debt when nothing you can do could pay it off is pretty cynical and underhanded. 

As to nothing's free, sure, but if we can reture working weapons systems to buy new exorbiantly price ones like the F-35, we can surely find a few billion to pay for everyone who wishes to to go get a 4 year degree.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2015)

Let's say we have 10 million undergrads needing paid schooling. 10 million times whatever the average is is say 500 billion. 

F-35's latest cost total is 1.5 trillion. And all we get is a new mediocre plane whereas the free Bachelor's gives us 10 million college graduates joining thre labor force, many of whom will be eternally grateful to the government for the free schooling. Choice is obvious.


----------



## oreo (Feb 11, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




Bringing up the debt has everything to do with education.  Teachers and college Professors expect to get paid for what they do.  They get their paychecks from taxpayers.   Now if you offer FREE college education, that is another unfunded liability, that is eventually going to show up on Americans tax bills.  Whether or not we allocate so much money to defense or whatever, it is still a BILL, regardless of where it is going too.

Eventually we are going to have to get a handle on this debt, or we will end up like Greece, and at that time it won't matter if anyone is educated or not.  No one is going to get a government check. Our Debt has gone from triple A to now double A.  China will refuse to loan anymore money to us.  God forbid they raise the interest on the current debt we owe.  Right now the Federal Government is borrowing 43.6 cents on every dollar it spends.  That's not going to last.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2015)

oreo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Greece recovered because its' debt was small enough larger economies could cooperate and pay it off. There's no coming back from a US default on an 18 trillion dollar bill we skip out on. We'd be giving the finger to everyone we owed money to who coincidentally would be the only ones capable of lending us more to pay off the loans we'd just defaulted on.


----------



## oreo (Feb 11, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I agree, of course we can't default on our debt.  Someone has got to pay the tab, but it doesn't help with Obama coming out there and offering "free" community college, while at the same time TODAY he is asking for 1 billion dollars to fight ISIS with.  It all adds up, *nothing is free.*


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 11, 2015)

oreo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Doesn't help if we're spending 1.5 trillion for a single weapons platform either. 

Wanna pay down the debt in a meaningful way and amount quit pretending like the hypothetical enemy is still the Soviets and not guys with AK-47s and RPGs. Is no justification for a defense budget higher than the next 20 countries combined. That's just corruption run amok. Should cut the defense budget to no more than the 2nd place country whoever that is.


----------



## oreo (Feb 11, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Look anyone can tear through the Federal Governments budget and find all kinds of wasteful spending.  It really doesn't matter who the President is, who runs congress (democrats or republicans).   G.W. Bush doubled down on education, Obama has quadroopled that, and our children are still failing.  That's the issue here.

Common Core is going to add a lot of expense to education, as did no child left behind.  It's the Federal Government's meddling in State and local affairs that usually turns into a disaster.


----------

